# Built a shop-made slot mortiser



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey,
I am always annoyed at the need to scroll down EVERY TIME I go to another page of this site.
Well, I built a slot mortiser. It is X-Y-Z axis capable.
I used only scrap and hardware I had in and around shop.
It has cost me "o" till I have to get a router base for my DeWalt 618.
The Z axis is from an old Craftsman TS fence, ha.
The X is a stick of Hard Maple sending the remains of a Sears BandSaw Table to slide.
The Y is a huge dowel that works as a lever to slide a MDF table on Maple runners sliding towards the Spiral Bit.
Pics coming soon.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

looking forward to the pics, Steve.


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

how do I post pics on this site


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Click on "Go Advanced" below, then click on "manage attachments". You will then be given a screen where you choose each file that you want to upload. Choose the files and then click on"upload files". They will upload and attach to your e-mail.

Charley


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Pics of Slot Mortiser*

Here are some pics of the Shop-Made Horizontal Slot Mortiser.
I hope they show???


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice...my pics made it, I have to thank Charley


----------



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks...I posted some pics


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Here's one more way

MLCS Horizontal Router Table
Loose Tenon Joinery
Projects that have a video
=====


----------



## Gaia (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice work.


----------

